# Why Stock Deep on Handgun Ammo?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Call me a fool, but I have always placed my emphasis on stocking rifle ammo and shotgun ammo over handgun ammo. Don't get me wrong, I still have at least 3-400 rounds of ammo for every handgun (with much more being 9mm), but always thought that the better get was rifle ammo. I want ammo for my primary fighting weapon and that is not a handgun.
Thoughts....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 110823


True dat.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’d tend to agree. The saying is “use your pistol to get to your rifle”. Hope I never have to do that. 

So I stock for competition but keep a sufficient amount of defensive rounds on hand. 

Another reason why I reload.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've never sold any firearm. But I do have ammo in calibers I don't have guns for. Not much, but I was able to get it 'back in the day' for a good price.

For barter purposes.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I stock lots of handgun ammo in addition to rifle ammo for the same reason as One-Armed Clyde in the movie Unforgiven: " I just don't want to get killed for lack of shooting back."


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Call me a fool, but I have always placed my emphasis on stocking rifle ammo and shotgun ammo over handgun ammo. Don't get me wrong, I still have at least 3-400 rounds of ammo for every handgun (with much more being 9mm), but always thought that the better get was rifle ammo. I want ammo for my primary fighting weapon and that is not a handgun.
> Thoughts....


Well I have a 9mm carbine and a 9mm pistol so for me it makes sense to stock deep on 9mm..
Otherwise it makes more sense to stock deep for rifle ammo...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigz1983 said:


> Well I have a 9mm carbine and a 9mm pistol so for me it makes sense to stock deep on 9mm..
> Otherwise it makes more sense to stock deep for rifle ammo...


Do you have rifles as well? I have a JR Carbine 16" 9mm carbine, but I would not pick it over a rifle. Fun to shoot though.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I stock plenty of pistol ammo for the subguns I have.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I stock plenty of pistol ammo for the subguns I have.


Actual subguns, not semi autos? If that be the case, then that makes sense.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Actual subguns, not semi autos? If that be the case, then that makes sense.


Yes, NFA registered full auto's, both subguns and light machineguns.

I have posted this one before, it is my Bridgeport M1Thompson.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, NFA registered full auto's, both subguns and light machineguns.
> 
> I have posted this one before, it is my Bridgeport M1Thompson.
> 
> ...


Very nice. You are of course on the list to get a visit.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I keep plenty more .45ACP than any other handgun ammo. Only because I have .45 handguns and a Kriss Vector Gen II in .45 that likes to go through a lot of rounds. Other than that I have less than 4,000 rounds of ea. 9mm, .40, .38, & .357 which are the only handgun calibers I own. I'm definitely in agreement with stocking up on rifle & shotgun rounds, I would never let them get that low with the exception of 30-06 that I only have about 1,000 of.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nick said:


> I keep plenty more .45ACP than any other handgun ammo. Only because I have .45 handguns and a Kriss Vector Gen II in .45 that likes to go through a lot of rounds. Other than that I have less than 4,000 rounds of ea. 9mm, .40, .38, & .357 which are the only handgun calibers I own. I'm definitely in agreement with stocking up on rifle & shotgun rounds, I would never let them get that low with the exception of 30-06 that I only have about 1,000 of.


What do you have for rifle if I might I ask?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Very nice. You are of course on the list to get a visit.


Oh, I well know that, they have been here before many times.

The local batfe have long thought I would convert semi's into full's for a price without paying the SOT and x-fer tax, did pay the SOT.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Oh, I well know that, they have been here before many times.
> 
> The local batfe have long thought I would convert semi's into full's for a price without paying the SOT and x-fer tax, did pay the SOT.


I never thought you a coward or a fool sir.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Oh, I well know that, they have been here before many times.
> 
> The local batfe have long thought I would convert semi's into full's for a price without paying the SOT and x-fer tax, did pay the SOT.


I had visit from a undercover FBI agent once. He brought a squad of cops with him; and he told me that I didn't know who I was messing with.

Ho hum. I have a lot of crazy things happen to me; and he didn't scare me in the least. He asked me if I had any guns, and I said no.

You see there was this terrible boating accident........:devil:....... yammer,yammer.
I had about 8 guns in my closet.:vs_blush:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Very nice. You are of course on the list to get a visit.


I imagine that would be a very long list just for him. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I never thought you a coward or a fool sir.


Simple thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And don't y'all know guns are evil? :vs_OMG:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am well stocked on rifle ammo.
Caliber 30 M2 Ball, 7.62X39, 7.62X54R, Caliber 30 M1 Carbine, 7.92X57JS (aka 8MM Mauser), 30-30, 30-06.
For varmints after my chickens, a varmint caliber - 5.56 NATO.:tango_face_smile:

My handgun ammo is for fun shooting, mostly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am well stocked on rifle ammo.
> Caliber 30 M2 Ball, 7.62X39, 7.62X54R, Caliber 30 M1 Carbine, 7.92X57JS (aka 8MM Mauser), 30-30, 30-06.
> For varmints after my chickens, a varmint caliber - 5.56 NATO.:tango_face_smile:
> 
> My handgun ammo is for fun shooting, mostly.


Hell of a waste of ammo these days. I had occasion growing up where I would shoot a wild dog or two coming off wild life refuge land and going after my dad's rabbits that he bred and raised. .22 usually worked. game warden suggested we do what we did. Dad usually got most with his traps though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wake me when .22LR gets up to $1/round..::clapping::


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Do you have rifles as well? I have a JR Carbine 16" 9mm carbine, but I would not pick it over a rifle. Fun to shoot though.


Yes I have rifles too. 
I stock deep for the rifles too..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I definitely lean heavy on my rifle ammo. After all, when it gets serious that's what I am going to have in my hand. I am well stocked on handgun ammo to be sure. But my long rifle ammo is where I concentrated my efforts. I am good to go in either case.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Beware the man with only one rifle.

Cause I can't carry a rifle inside IWB or my jacket pocket.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have not shot any of my own ammo in so long I don't remember when.

Earlier this week I went through 50 rounds each of 9MM and 30 Tokarev, both customer guns and ammo.:tango_face_grin:

This coming week it will be some 7.62X39 and 380 so far.

I still need to get off my ass and cut my FAL barrel down, going to 18 inches on it I think, at least to 20.

Need to get this done before thing start to happen, can live without it done but better with it done.

Preparations are a never ending battle of enhancements.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Hell of a waste of ammo these days.


What is?
Shooting for fun?

I began buying ammo every week about 10 years before retirement. I won't run out in my lifetime.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Like most of you, I have storage space in my gunroom. You never know when it will be useful. To that, I often wonder *where I will be* when Barney Fife greets me at the door with a warrant.

Think of all the times we take our trucks out for camping or nature trails or just a simple vacation. Sure, I carry a few clips of ammunition, but I'm finding I'm carrying less and less. The worst thing I can imagine during duress is finding myself trapped. Viewing a situation like that the prudent thing would be to move quickly out of that area.

Ergo, I'm not a big fan of Hollywood gunfights. One of the old gun magazine gurus opined that your ammunition should be divided into groups of threes. One set to stave off the attack, one set to find better safety, and the third set to safely arrive outside the area of this attack.

For this, I've come to the idea of revolvers and HKS clips. I don't think I'll be doing a "run and shoot" with my 1911s. In fact, my first opinion of an attack is getting out of the "hot zone" without firing a shot. There will be enough wasteful and errant chucks of lead flying around to scare everyone.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, NFA registered full auto's, both subguns and light machineguns.
> 
> I have posted this one before, it is my Bridgeport M1Thompson.
> 
> ...


WOW that is a sweet piece of steel !!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> I'd tend to agree. The saying is "use your pistol to get to your rifle". Hope I never have to do that.


In a state of revolution against tyranny, the correct phrase ends up being "use your pistol to get to ANY rifle".
That's the idea behind the original "Liberator" pistol. It was intended to be dropped into occupied territories, concealed on the person, and used point-blank to kill an enemy soldier and equip oneself with the soldier's gear.

I stock pistol calibers deep because that might be the only option left when overt resistance (openly carrying a rifle) is stomped out.
I stock rifle calibers deep for the interim.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course having adequate supplies of rifle ammo is important, but Sonia shot Gina NF pistol IMHO. All three need practice as well as resupply.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course having adequate supplies of rifle ammo is important, but Sonia shot Gina NF pistol IMHO. All three need practice as well as resupply. It would be a real problem to run short.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course, there are those who have an M1 Carbine, and a Ruger Blackhawk in 30 Carbine. :tango_face_smile:

I've got enough single action revolvers now, but if I ever got another it would be a 30 caliber Blackhawk.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Well I'd rather not list all of them. I have several AR and AK platforms including a few bullpups, some pistol caliber carbines, various bolt guns, and several rimfire rifles.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

RedLion said:


> What do you have for rifle if I might I ask?


Well I'd rather not list all of them. I have several AR and AK platforms including a few bullpups, some pistol caliber carbines, various bolt guns, and several rimfire rifles.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Wake me when .22LR gets up to $1/round..::clapping::


It's already there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nick said:


> Well I'd rather not list all of them. I have several AR and AK platforms including a few bullpups, some pistol caliber carbines, various bolt guns, and several rimfire rifles.


Excellent! Had to ask.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I tend to go the other way. I have more handgun ammo. Think about DGU's. The vast majority are with handguns. I also go with handguns because, at my age, the grayman approach is the only sane option. Easier to hide a handgun and extra mags than even an AR pistol with a couple of extra mags.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> Well I'd rather not list all of them. I have several AR and AK platforms including a few bullpups, some pistol caliber carbines, various bolt guns, and several rimfire rifles.


The correct answer should be "I don't really know, off hand. I'd have to consult my book listing serial numbers to be sure how many." :tango_face_smile:


----------

